# Stihl FS 110RX 4-Mix Trimmer



## Live Oak

Anyone purchased one of these trimmers yet. Was looking for some feed back on how well they worked and hold up. I have seen the ads for them and the idea of a 4 stroke trimmer with these features seems like a good idea. Prices seems to be about even with the FS 85 trimmers.


----------



## Stewart

I am curious on the reviews as well. I am in the market for a new weed whip in the spring. I am looking at the KM 110 R KombiSystem. I dont think it is a true 4 stroke motor like you may be thinking.

http://www.stihlusa.com/trimmers/FS110RX.html

:cheers:


----------



## johndeere

I looked them over but I will stick with my FS-80.I feel it is more of a make the EPA happy then the user.I will just wait and see.Im sure by the time I want to replace mine.The 4 stroke is all there will be available.You still mix the gas and oil on the 4 stroke seems strange to me.


----------



## Live Oak

More or less it is a 4 stroke engine with a 2 stroke design induction and lubrication system.


----------



## Stewart

Not to seem harsh or anything, I just wanted to make sure you knew it was not a real 4-stroke motor. I like the idea of being able to change attachments and not have to buy 2 or 3 full units. A lot less motors to take care of.edro: That is why I am looking at the KM 110. I have a Stihl 021, so I can use the same mix and not need more gas cans to get confused!

eace:

Have a happy New Year!
arty:


----------



## Live Oak

That is what I liked about it too. All uses the same gas can. I have an FS450K that is use for brush clearing and I would be nauseous if I put straight gas in it by mistake.  I have looked at the multi-head type units but I don't like the looks of the strength in the shaft. My buddy at John Deere tells me they have had some problems with them breaking off at the shaft joint. Might be fine for residential/home use. I use mine a good bit commercially.


----------



## Stewart

You might check lawnsite.com I have seen it mentioned a little. It seems most of the pros use the solid shafts and have a dedicated unit for everything. :beer:


----------

